# KP Tissue (KPT)



## mopar44o (Aug 11, 2017)

What do people seem to think of KP Tissue? KPT is another option I'm considering to buy when I sell my position of Dream Office REIT Tuesday. I like its dividend of 4.9% for a consumer staple that's been stable (would be nice if it has grown at all since its inception). 

The corporate structure seems to confuse me a bit. They have a partnership and a stake in Kruger Inc. Which I guess makes them responsible for the liability's of Kruger? I'm not great at reading balance sheets but this just makes it that much more complicated. Is this a significant concern?

I'm confused because at one point it says net income is $9.9mil, yet somehow its still a $.06 a share loss. The loss I'm guessing from what I can read (Not deciphering by the balance sheet that's for sure) is due to its liabilities with Kruger? Because of this confusion I can't even figure out what its payout ratio is.

Any input here would be appreciated.


----------

